
The breakthrough in renewable energy (vpro backlight documentary) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmyrbKBZ6SU
======
espeed
"The single thing that will shift people off high carbon energy into lower
carbon energy is going to be the price...When that situation is broken and
free market decides to go for solar it will break like a dam is broken."

